# Achat mercedes KOMPRESSOR



## jogary (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'aimerais ( conditionnel ) me faire un peu plaisir à mon âge...et donc m'acheter une mercedes d'occasion ( pas neuve !!! :love: ).

Je m'oriente vers une 180 ou une 200 C coupé, essence et KOMPRESSOR 

Je suis au courant de la consommation, des tests, etc  :mouais:

Cependant, je ne maitrise pas la technologie " KOMPRESSOR "..! 

Qu'est-ce exactement ? Différence avec le turbo ? C'est l'admission de l'air dans l'injection qui est forcée ? Mécanique ? Electronique ?
???

Merci


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2012)

L'admission d'air est effectivement forcée par un compresseur mécanique. Différence principale avec le turbo, ça rend le surcroit de puissance obtenu indépendant du régime moteur, contrairement au turbo.


----------



## sparo (18 Mars 2012)

Le turbo et entrainé par les gaz d'échappement du moteur et force l'admission d'air mais comme le précise Romuald le comportement n'est pas linéaire (quoique ça c'est fortement amélioré) il faut un certain débit de gaz d'échappement pour que le turbo commence à faire quelque chose

Le compresseur lui est relier au vilebrequin du moteur, il est donc mécaniquement entrainé par le moteur. il fournit un surcroit de puissance plus linéaire. on peut aussi atteindre des pression plus élevé (a condition que le moteur puisse le supporté)

J'ai un copain qui a une polo GTI ou il y a les 2 en séries le turbo "gonfle" le compresseur qui "gonfle" le moteur ...180ch sur 1.4 L de cylindré !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2012)

180 ch sur 1.4L? 

Moi je veux bien, mais ça doit péter à 100 000km un moteur comme ca...


----------



## sparo (18 Mars 2012)

C'est exactement le premier truc que je lui ai dis .... D'un autre coté la boite robotisé double embrayage DSG lâchera surement avant 

Mais je pense pas que l'on puisse vraiment raisonner un mec qui achète une polo de 180 ch .... Il me la fait essayer c'est vrai que ça marche super bien...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi je veux bien, mais ça doit péter à 100 000km un moteur comme ca...



Sur une Safrane, y a d'autres trucs qui lâchent avant 100.000


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Je m'oriente vers une 180 ou une 200 C coupé, essence et KOMPRESSOR



Je connais une mamie qui en a une :style:
Et bien elle arrache la vieille peau 
Et les pneus sont pas fiers :afraid:


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour rouler en classe C depuis quelques années, ce n'est pas la voiture que je conseillerais. c'est même plutôt un achat que je regrette au niveau de la qualité de la voiture. 
électronique et électricité c'est carrément la cata...
Un exemple les sièges chauffant (assise et dos) ne chauffent plus. Mercedes me propose de changer les deux sièges, alors que la panne est arrivée en une seule fois avec un gros clac dans l'habitacle. Un chef d'atelier m'a même soutenu que les dossiers de toute façon ne chauffaient pas....
Sinon plaisir de rouler c'est top, boite auto séquentiel, moteur, gueule, le reste bof


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sur une Safrane, y a d'autres trucs qui lâchent avant 100.000


Mon p'tit père, figurez vous que la safrane, à plus de 300 000, elle tourne encore comme une horloge.
Et heureusement, parce que la saab toute récente à moins de 100 000 Km, 3L de cylindrée et 180 chevaux aussi, justement, ben elle est au garage pour la 2ème fois en 8 mois.

Et paf. 

Comme quoi les moteurs Pointus avec de l'électronique partout c'est sympa mais mieux vaut avoir une vieille guimbarde de remplacement juste au cas ou...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2012)

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi le fusible de 30A (?!?) qui contrôle les lèves-vitres de ma twingo vient de péter pour la seconde fois en 15 jours*? 

Vous allez me dire que c'est un problème électrique et vous aurez raison. Mais il est où le problème? Parce que, à 1,80&#8364; ht le fusible, ça commence à me couter cher. 



_* oui, oui, c'est une question sérieuse. _


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mon p'tit père, ...mais mieux vaut avoir une vieille guimbarde de remplacement juste au cas ou...



Et côté gonzesses, tu pécho plus avec la Safrane qu'avec la Saab ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Parce que, à 1,80&#8364; ht le fusible, ça commence à me couter cher.



Toi, tu ne gagnes pas 7.350&#8364;/ mois


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi le fusible de 30A (?!?) qui contrôle les lèves-vitres de ma twingo vient de péter pour la seconde fois en 15 jours*?
> 
> Vous allez me dire que c'est un problème électrique et vous aurez raison. Mais il est où le problème? Parce que, à 1,80&#8364; ht le fusible, ça commence à me couter cher.
> 
> ...



moteur gripper ? ben oui ça peu crée une surcharge et faire griller ton fusible


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mars 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi le fusible de 30A (?!?) qui contrôle les lèves-vitres de ma twingo vient de péter pour la seconde fois en 15 jours*?
> 
> Vous allez me dire que c'est un problème électrique et vous aurez raison. Mais il est où le problème? Parce que, à 1,80&#8364; ht le fusible, ça commence à me couter cher.
> 
> ...



Malheureusement, il n'y a pas 36 solutions sinon que de vérifier le faisceau entre le la boîte et l'endoit ou il rentre dans la porte.
Est-ce que d'autres commandes sont assignées à ce fusible ? Si c'est le cas, essaie de les debrancher de façon indépendantes pour tester.


_Edit : Ah surtout ne teste pas avec un fusible plus gros.. tu risques de bouziller le bouzin et de faire fondre les fils au mieux._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Toi, tu ne gagnes pas 7.350/ mois



Je constate que ma Twingo intéresse plus la Benz. 



macinside a dit:


> moteur gripper ? ben oui ça peu crée une surcharge et faire griller ton fusible



oh?!? Mes autres fusibles se portent très bien par contre. 



Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Malheureusement, il n'y a pas 36 solutions sinon que de vérifier le faisceau entre le la boîte et l'endoit ou il rentre dans la porte.
> Est-ce que d'autres commandes sont assignées à ce fusible ? Si c'est le cas, essaie de les debrancher de façon indépendantes pour tester.
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non, y'a que les 2 vitresSPAMMais un 30A, quand même! Bon, j'y connais rien, j'ai pas le temps et je gagne pas 7350 par mois. J'ai remis le fusible, remonté les vitres, et enlevé le fusible. Comme ça, tranquille!


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je constate que ma Twingo intéresse plus la Benz.


On doit être plus nombreux à pouvoir s'en payer une . Pis la benz, tu poses pas de question, tu vas à la concess et tu sors ta gold dès que le cendrier est plein ou qu'elle est un peu sale.


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je constate que ma Twingo intéresse plus la Benz.
> 
> 
> 
> oh?!? Mes autres fusibles se portent très bien par contre.



je parle du moteur lève vitre  (enfin il y en a deux  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> je parle du moteur lève vitre  (enfin il y en a deux  )


Hin hin, je suis vraiment con.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2012)

Ouais.


----------



## jugnin (20 Mars 2012)

Tant quon y est, quelquun sait si je pourrais récupérer le pot Ninja de ma brêle pour le monter sur ma Ford Fusion ? Ce serait con de le jeter, non ?

Et jen profite pour déconseiller lachat dune Fusion, cest un modèle qui présente des défauts de direction. Pour preuve, jarrête pas de me prendre des trottoirs. Et ma soeur cest pire, elle gratte carrément les murs.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2012)

Et les parpaings ?


----------



## Nephou (20 Mars 2012)

je me demandais si j&#8217;allais être amené à fusionner cette discussion avec _Parlons vroum vroum (beurk v.2)_ mais finalement non, elle est très bien comme ça !

_En revanche je me demande si je vais pas fermer l&#8217;autre _


----------



## ergu (20 Mars 2012)

Tant que tu ne changes pas ton fusible d'épaule...


----------



## jugnin (20 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et les parpaings ?



Nâ, ça cest juste option super chère.


----------



## jogary (20 Mars 2012)

Hye, 

Tout cela me rappelle le sujet de mon poste ! :love:

Oui...je crois que je vais craquer pour une c coupé 180 kompressor de 2005 ! Intérieur cuir bleu et gris, carnet + facture mercedes ! 

Bon...j'ai eu aussi des renault et des citroen, mais plus jamais de renault.

Citroen ( c5, c4,...) en revanche, confortable et très fiable.

Je verrais bien avec la merco !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et côté gonzesses, tu pécho plus avec la Safrane qu'avec la Saab ?



Avec la Saab


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2012)

Un conseil, si tu la prend en concession, tu demandes voir le bilan de la valise. Et même auprès d'un particulier, si peux peux la passer à la valise en concession, tu sauras si il y a le moindre pépin électronique dessus.


----------



## LionelA6 (20 Mars 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> 180 ch sur 1.4L?
> 
> Moi je veux bien, mais ça doit péter à 100 000km un moteur comme ca...



Ah bon? Pourquoi?
Cela n'a rien d'extraordinaire 
La R5 turbo avait un 1.4 de 160 ch
Alfa a sortit un moteur de 1.0 et 100 ch
Et tout cela il y a plus de 40 ans .... et sans rupteur pour protéger le moteur 

180 ch pour un 1.4 , il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2012)

Et ça pètait pas à 100 000 peut être...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mars 2012)

mouarf .. un R5 GT TURBO de 250.000 km ça court les rues  

et une alfa, de toute manière, la rouille avait eu raison de la carrosserie bien avant la casse moteur


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2012)

eseldorm a dit:


> Avec la Saab



Oui, mais à Göteborg, y a pas de Safrane


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Mars 2012)

un auto radio compatiblme avec IPOD ? dans ta nouvelle mercedes ?


----------



## jugnin (21 Mars 2012)

On écrit _iPod_. Cest une convention.


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2012)

On peut écrire iPod ou* iPod* aussi, voire iPod
L'italique ne fait pas partie de la sus-dite convention.
Il me semblait important de le préciser.
Pour faire valoir ce que de droit auprès de qui de droit.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Mars 2012)

je ne sais pas toujours comment écrire ce type de mots.... mais la question reste....


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> mais la question reste....



Vu que ça fait moins de trois heures que tu as posté, tu peux encore éditer ton post - la question ne reste donc que parce que tu le veux bien (ou ne fais rien pour qu'elle ne reste pas, ce qui en revient au même)

Parfois, ne pas vouloir que revient à vouloir que ne pas - mais pas toujours.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Parfois, ne pas vouloir que revient à vouloir que ne pas - mais pas toujours.


Le Chat, sors de ce corps


----------



## jogary (31 Mars 2012)

Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer ce post ?

( cela ne convient pas à aCLR )

Merci


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2012)

Il n'existe pas de forums spécialisés pour les autos et ce genre de questions ?!


----------



## jogary (31 Mars 2012)

Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer ce post ?

( cela ne convient pas à aCLR )

Merci


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2012)

Ouais mais la semaine dernière tu voulais un merco&#8230;
Alors t'es bien gentil avec tes sujets consécutifs aux lubies du jour mais ça lasse&#8230;


----------



## jogary (31 Mars 2012)

Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer ce post ?

( cela ne convient pas à aCLR )

Merci


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer ce post ?
> 
> ( cela ne convient pas à aCLR )





jogary a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer ce post ?
> 
> ( cela ne convient pas à aCLR )





jogary a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer ce post ?
> 
> ( cela ne convient pas à aCLR )



aCLR, tu as un nouveau copain


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2012)

Ben comme coupé sport, l'aCLR c'est pas mal, mais tu as plutôt intérêt à le prendre en version turbo et avec l'option sièges Recaro et suspensions sportives.

N'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions à propos de ce modèle. Nous sommes là pour t'aider.


----------



## tatouille (1 Avril 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer ce post ?
> 
> ( cela ne convient pas à aCLR )
> 
> Merci



hey jokari pete un coup ca nous fera des vacances :rateau: Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer jokari :rateau: avec tatouille c'est toujours du sport et pas qu'a moitié:love: de toutes les facons un coupé sport c'est comme une bite a une couille  aucun nainteret


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2012)

Si le coupé sport à un port de connection Apple 30 broches, 







alors il peut être considéré comme accessoire d'iPOD et la question doit être déplacé dans les forums iGeneration


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> hey jokari pete un coup ca nous fera des vacances :rateau: Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer jokari :rateau: avec tatouille c'est toujours du sport et pas qu'a moitié:love: de toutes les facons un coupé sport c'est comme une bite a une couille  aucun nainteret



 Point Godwin pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre sur le forum. ^^





Sors ta masse et ton burin, bonne découpe.


----------



## tatouille (1 Avril 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Point Godwin pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre sur le forum. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux dire que Godwin est un sioniste qui cache bien son jeux


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> tu veux dire que Godwin est un sioniste qui cache bien son jeux



 Je veux dire : " Découpe ton écran au burin "


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2012)

Est ce qu'un modo peut me faire mon déjeuner ?

La flemme...

:rose:


----------



## jogary (1 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> hey jokari pete un coup ca nous fera des vacances :rateau: Est-ce qu'un modo peut supprimer jokari :rateau: avec tatouille c'est toujours du sport et pas qu'a moitié:love: de toutes les facons un coupé sport c'est comme une bite a une couille  aucun nainteret



Hello mon ami ! :love:

Pour péter, tu peux venir :hein:  LOL, je suis en forme et je ne t'ai pas attendu ! 

Un coupé sport, oui, 4 places, 160 cv, cool la vie, non ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




			
				a[B a dit:
			
		

> CLR[/B];11258852]Ouais mais la semaine dernière tu voulais un merco
> Alors t'es bien gentil avec tes sujets consécutifs aux lubies du jour mais ça lasse



ACLR...oui, j'hésitais !

Une CL ? Une CLR ? une CLS ? :mouais:...tellement de choix dans les grosses allemandes...:love:

Des lubies...bof, pas trop...justement je posais la question sur des RETEX entre une toyota coupé et une mercedes ...:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> Est ce qu'un modo peut me faire mon déjeuner ?
> 
> La flemme...
> 
> :rose:



Bien cool...ça !

Au moins, mon post aura servi à en faire parler quelques uns, non ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2012)

fusion


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2012)

T'as préparé le déj. de petit_louis au passage ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2012)

bien trop tôt pour le déj. c&#8217;est à peine l&#8217;heure de l&#8217;apéro


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2012)

J'avais jamais pris le temps de lire vos délires mais ça vaux son pesant d'or


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'avais jamais pris le temps de lire vos délires mais ça vaux son pesant d'*or*



Non, de cacahuètes...

Because=>



Nephou a dit:


> bien trop tôt pour le déj. cest à peine lheure de lapéro


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> aCLR, tu as un nouveau copain



Oui ! :love:

Et pour fêter ça j'hésite entre celle-ci, celle-là et cette autre-ci comme papier peint dans son tableau de bord, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2012)

Pas mal, mais ça ne vaut pas celles du roi du tuninge qui hantait les forums il y a quelques années et dont j'ai oublié le nom


----------



## tatouille (1 Avril 2012)

morali®, combien de blondes faut-il pour changer une ampoule ? aucune, de toute façon, le temps qu'elles comprennent, il fera déjà jour.


----------



## jogary (1 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui ! :love:
> 
> Et pour fêter ça j'hésite entre celle-ci, celle-là et cette autre-ci comme papier peint dans son tableau de bord, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire  :rateau:



Au moins, tu as bon goût   

( dans cette histoire je vais finalement me prendre un coupé mercedes 200 k ! :mouais: et pour le papier peint, car je ne passe mon temps comme un jeune geek sur google image, je mettrai  *ça !* :love: )


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Au moins, tu as bon goût
> 
> ( dans cette histoire je vais finalement me prendre un coupé mercedes 200 k ! :mouais: et pour le papier peint, car je ne passe mon temps comme un jeune geek sur google image, je mettrai  *ça !* :love: )




Tu mets du papier peint dans ta voiture toi ? :mouais:

Tu sais maintenant ils en font avec l'intérieur en cuir (ou simili) très jolie.

Au sujet de _Jolie_, une 200k ça suce beaucoup.


----------



## jogary (1 Avril 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu mets du papier peint dans ta voiture toi ? :mouais:
> 
> Tu sais maintenant ils en font avec l'intérieur en cuir (ou simili) très jolie.
> 
> Au sujet de _Jolie_, une 200k *ça suce beaucoup.*



Hello, 

Pour en revenir au post, je vois bien la différence entre le turbo et le compresseur de benz:mouais: 

C'est donné pour du 9 litres en moyenne, mais cela, je ferai avec, c'est un choix.
Ce que je souhaitais aussi savoir ( entre autre  ) c'était un retour d'expérience pour des possesseurs de ce type de voiture ( 180, 200ou 230 K )


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pour en revenir au post, je vois bien la différence entre le turbo et le compresseur de benz:mouais:
> 
> ...



J'ai un voisin qui en a une, je le vois l'été, je lui demanderai....

Va voir là, c'est plus la place de ce genre de question que sur le forum MacGé.


----------



## jogary (1 Avril 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai un voisin qui en a une, je le vois l'été, je lui demanderai....
> 
> Va voir là, c'est plus la place de ce genre de question que sur le forum MacGé.



Oui...je sais bien, mais c'était juste histoire de causer ..." hors mac " 

Après, je suis loin d'être fan de bagnole, c'est juste pour me déplacer et me faire plaisir...!

 à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2012)

Faut remarquer que dès que ça parle de bagnoles, ça fait rappliquer toutes les couilles du forum ! 

(sinon au passage juste un petit rêve italien d'antan pour ACLR  :






_
Lancia Flaminia coupé supersport "Zagato"_
(à cette époque on ne dessinait pas les voitures sur les ordis...)​


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> sinon au passage juste un petit rêve italien d'antan pour ACLR



Ça fait bien longtemps que plus aucune voiture ne me fait rêver


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça fait bien longtemps que plus aucune voiture ne me fait rêver



bienvenu au club  (moi du moment que ça vole )


----------



## ergu (7 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça fait bien longtemps que plus aucune voiture ne me fait rêver



Pour peu que ce ne soit pas moi qui conduise et qu'on ne m'abreuve pas de propos ineptes, toutes les voitures me font rêver.
Et les trains.
Les RER.
Les avions.
Les bateaux...

Je n'y peut rien, le transport m'endort.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Je n'y peut rien, le transport m'endort.



et quand tu penses à Fernande ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça fait bien longtemps que plus aucune voiture ne me fait rêver



Même pas pour la beauté des formes (de celle-là) et rien que pour ça, camarade bicyclettiste ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Même pas pour la beauté des formes (de celle-là) et rien que pour ça, camarade bicyclettiste ?


Vous pouvez répéter la question ?



S'il faut sortir un élément de son contexte pour que ce dernier fasse rêver, bah le smic à 1700 euros me fais rêver parce qu'il aura un effet mécanique sur les autres tranches salariales rapidement, le _produit en France_, la _banque de la jeunesse_, le _mariage pour tous_ et la _fin du nucléaire_ aussi, si tu vois ce que je veux dire&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> si tu vois ce que je veux dire



Absolument pas.


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous pouvez répéter la question ?
> 
> 
> 
> S'il faut sortir un élément de son contexte pour que ce dernier fasse rêver, bah le smic à 1700 euros me fais rêver parce qu'il aura un effet mécanique sur les autres tranches salariales rapidement, le _produit en France_, la _banque de la jeunesse_, le _mariage pour tous_ et la _fin du nucléaire_ aussi, si tu vois ce que je veux dire



toi aussi tu votera Méchanlon  ?  a merde c'est pas le bon sujet


----------



## ergu (9 Avril 2012)

Ouais, mélanchons-nous les chuns les chautres !


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, mélanchons-nous les chuns les chautres !




comme quoi une merco KOMPRESSOR c'est souvent signe de partouze


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> bah le smic à 1700 euros me fais rêver parce qu'il aura un effet mécanique sur les autres tranches salariales rapidement



Elles vont baisser ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

De toutes façons avec le bolcho Mélenchonov au pouvoir, ta Merco Kompressor tu peux l'oublier.
Avec le Kamarade Jean-Luc Janlukovitch, le même régime (automobile) pour tout le monde ! 

Celui-là :




​


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2012)

j'habiterai a la campagne, je regarderai bien du coté d'un petit Niva 4X4 rustique et robuste  et quasi dépourvu d'electronique 






(en plus lada étant dans le giron de renault ça fera des sous pour une société française et pas allemande)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

Le Niva est d'une conception révolutionnaire notamment avec sa caisse autoporteuse. Il a des capacités de franchissement encore inégalées pour bien des 4x4. 

Bref c'est un vrai 4x4, pas un SUV de branleur juste fait pour du tout terrain dans les champs... élysées.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, mélanchons-nous les chuns les chautres !





macinside a dit:


> c'est souvent signe de partouze





gKatarn a dit:


> Elles vont bai*ss*er ?


Y a pas une faute de frappe ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2012)

macinside a dit:


> toi aussi tu votera Méchanlon  ?  a merde c'est pas le bon sujet



Bah non parce que les exemples de mon post sont prit dans cinq programmes de candidats  Ah merde c'est pas le bon sujet


----------

